# Thank you Siberia for your 3000 posts



## Paulfromitaly

*I really want to thank you Sib: la tua chiarezza ed essenzialità, sempre accompagnate da una perfetta compresione dell'italiano, sono un punto di riferimento per il nostro forum.*


----------



## Lello4ever

Complimenti Siberia continua così!!! Grazie per l'aiuto che ci dai!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Complimenti e molte grazie!


----------



## lsp

Thanks and Congrats!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie mille, Siberia!  È sempre un piacere leggere i tuoi post.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Saoul

Grande Sib! Simpatica, gentile, preparata, cordiale! Il sogno di tutti i Forum! Continua così!


----------



## irene.acler

Complimenti anche da parte mia! Grazie di tutto!


----------



## giovannino

Complimenti a tutto spiano anche da parte mia, Siberia


----------



## Siberia

My cheeks are smoldering!!!!!! Thanks for participating in the enjoyment I get out of the forum.  No query is ever dull, and every answer a privilege to read.


----------



## saia

Complimenti anche da parte mia e scusa il ritardo!!!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

_Complimenti!_


----------



## valy822

Grazie Siberia per il tuo aiuto e complimenti!


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSIBERIA !!!*​


----------

